# Galaxy Soap



## midnightsoaper (Mar 5, 2019)

First, I'll give credit where credit is due  I saw this soap on youtube and LOVED it, had to try making it for myself. I'm definitely going to do this again and make it a little more my own.

It's scented with All Souls Day from Nurture Soap. It's amazing! Definitely one of my favorites now  Please excuse the massive air bubble lol I obviously did not look too closely when choosing a bar to photograph (that's what I get for doing it first thing in the morning before coffee!). The FO moved pretty fast and plopped more than it poured. I was more focused on rationing my soap colors! I poured off and colored WAY too much blue/green, _barely _had enough black to add to the top. But it turned out (and I have two extra bars of _just _blue/green lol).


----------



## lsg (Mar 5, 2019)

Amazing!


----------



## Deborah Long (Mar 5, 2019)

That is just gorgeous!
Can you post the YouTube video, please?
ETA - never mind!  lol


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Mar 5, 2019)

Wow! Those look amazing!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 5, 2019)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dawni (Mar 5, 2019)

That's soap is out of this world! 

Hehehe

Seriously though, it looks awesome.. I think I like the lots of blue/green


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (Mar 5, 2019)

WOW! Love it.  Does the black bleed?  What did you use for color?


----------



## midnightsoaper (Mar 5, 2019)

Rogue-Soaper said:


> WOW! Love it.  Does the black bleed?  What did you use for color?



It does, but it doesn't bother me too much. I only make soap for my family and we all use mesh soap savers, no washcloths to worry about. I'm pretty satisfied with this black, so next time I will back off the color a little to see if I can hit that sweet spot of still having a black soap with minimal bleeding. The recipe was 33oz of oil (some of which went to the blue/green of course) and I used 1/2 t. black oxide and 4 t. AC for the black portion. I think I'll keep the black oxide the same and back off the AC. I know the teal is bleeding a little too....I think I added about twice what I intended because I had the wrong measuring spoon lol

Just did a lather test for you  Its of course only 24 hrs old and a tad soft, so I think the mesh really pulled off more than it would a cured bar (especially this mesh, I use this one at the sink for handwashing, it REALLY loads the soap, I can use the mesh alone 2-3 more times with no bar). The suds are a little gray.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 5, 2019)

Amazing soap!


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (Mar 5, 2019)

midnightsoaper said:


> It does, but it doesn't bother me too much. I only make soap for my family and we all use mesh soap savers, no washcloths to worry about. I'm pretty satisfied with this black, so next time I will back off the color a little to see if I can hit that sweet spot of still having a black soap with minimal bleeding. The recipe was 33oz of oil (some of which went to the blue/green of course) and I used 1/2 t. black oxide and 4 t. AC for the black portion. I think I'll keep the black oxide the same and back off the AC. I know the teal is bleeding a little too....I think I added about twice what I intended because I had the wrong measuring spoon lol
> 
> Just did a lather test for you  Its of course only 24 hrs old and a tad soft, so I think the mesh really pulled off more than it would a cured bar (especially this mesh, I use this one at the sink for handwashing, it REALLY loads the soap, I can use the mesh alone 2-3 more times with no bar). The suds are a little gray.


Thank you.  You response was very detailed.  I am anxious to see how it is after it cures.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 5, 2019)

Stunning, that is just stunning


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 5, 2019)

WOW - Gorgeous!!


----------



## Clarice (Mar 5, 2019)

BEAUTIFUL - really really well done!  I love it!


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel (Mar 7, 2019)

WOW, you are talented, You nailed it!


----------



## midnightsoaper (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Meena (Mar 7, 2019)

midnightsoaper said:


> First, I'll give credit where credit is due  I saw this soap on youtube and LOVED it, had to try making it for myself. I'm definitely going to do this again and make it a little more my own.



I LOVE them!!!!!!!!  Yay, Cosmos.
So beautiful,  Midnight!!


----------



## Zing (Mar 8, 2019)

Wowza!  Just incredible!  I'm getting on YouTube now and I want to copy you!  I'm still hoping for the interwebs to broadcast scents some day, so curious about this All Souls Day scent (a holy day my family observes).


----------



## midnightsoaper (Mar 8, 2019)

It's a dupe of Lush's Day of the Dead. I've never smelled the original (I'm not sure its made anymore, or maybe its seasonal). I want to put this fragrance in everything (including things I don't even make yet lol).


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 8, 2019)

These are amazing Midnight!  Just love all the colours contrasting with the black.


----------



## justjacqui (Mar 14, 2019)

Love them. They are amazing!


----------



## Primrose (Mar 14, 2019)

Holy crap that is amazing, I am going to have to try that!!


----------



## midnightsoaper (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## midnightsoaper (Mar 14, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Holy crap that is amazing, I am going to have to try that!!



Take note on how much colorant I used and back WAY off lol The bleeding is worse now than what I posted before. It's a good thing it looks & smells amazing, otherwise it would be shredded up and turned into confetti


----------



## Primrose (Mar 14, 2019)

Hope you don't mind me asking, but how are the stars achieved - is it TD?


----------



## midnightsoaper (Mar 14, 2019)

Don't mind at all @Primrose  Yes, its TD (the kind you mix with water) mixed with a little rubbing alcohol. I dipped a toothbrush in the mixture and ran my finger over the bristles.

There's a part 3 to the video I linked in the first post. For some reason it doesn't show up on the side when watching part 2, you have to go to the video list. She used mica. I have no idea why I chose TD, I guess I forgot I had white mica


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Mar 14, 2019)

These are gorgeous, and thank you very much for the video link! I think using soap dough instead of soap scraps is a really brilliant move


----------



## Primrose (Mar 14, 2019)

midnightsoaper said:


> Don't mind at all @Primrose  Yes, its TD (the kind you mix with water) mixed with a little rubbing alcohol. I dipped a toothbrush in the mixture and ran my finger over the bristles.
> 
> There's a part 3 to the video I linked in the first post. For some reason it doesn't show up on the side when watching part 2, you have to go to the video list. She used mica. I have no idea why I chose TD, I guess I forgot I had white mica



Thanks heaps! I was thinking it was TD mixed into the batter but this makes more sense. Shame it would rinse off in the first use, but I don't know that there'd be any other way to do it, would there? To have it go all the way through the bar


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 14, 2019)

Amazing.
Must have taken some serious time and planning too.
Wow!!!


----------



## midnightsoaper (Mar 14, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Thanks heaps! I was thinking it was TD mixed into the batter but this makes more sense. Shame it would rinse off in the first use, but I don't know that there'd be any other way to do it, would there? To have it go all the way through the bar



The only thing I can think is to shred/chop white soap and use it as a confetti in the black, but I don't think it would give the same look at all. The design still looks great even after the stars wash away 



Steve85569 said:


> Amazing.
> Must have taken some serious time and planning too.
> Wow!!!



Mostly just making the soap dough ahead of time. I found it was much easier to work with after at least a month. I'm getting started on my next batch


----------



## Nanooo48 (Mar 23, 2019)

Wowwwwwwwww


----------



## Clarice (Mar 23, 2019)

@midnightsoaper 

I am curious about that mesh for hand washing?  Looks really effective?  WHere did you find it?


----------



## midnightsoaper (Mar 23, 2019)

@Clarice I bought them on Amazon. I like that they give almost instant lather (in my hard water). I toss all the teeny slivers in one. The only thing I don't like is when I wash my hands a billion times a day, it stays a little too wet sometimes. The one I keep hanging in the shower with a shaving puck dries out nicely (I've found these are best for getting a good lather with Windsongs shave soap in the shower, a shave brush works up a better lather, but the mesh is much easier).


----------



## Clarice (Mar 23, 2019)

Heading to Amazon now!  Thanks @midnightsoaper 

PS. Love the fox!


----------



## midnightsoaper (Mar 23, 2019)

Clarice said:


> Heading to Amazon now!  Thanks @midnightsoaper
> 
> PS. Love the fox!



It's a squox!  My daughter's nickname is Squirrel and my sons is Fox. After I saw that pic, I had to use it somewhere I'd see it over and over again, it's so cute!


----------



## Clarice (Mar 23, 2019)

@midnightsoaper   I had thought it was just a really cool fox!  love it!


----------



## MGM (Mar 23, 2019)

I don't usually chime in with congratulations because there are a lot of truly incredible soaps posted on this board. But this, @midnightsoaper, this defies words! I can't even!!


----------



## Angieblancha (Mar 23, 2019)

midnightsoaper said:


> First, I'll give credit where credit is due  I saw this soap on youtube and LOVED it, had to try making it for myself. I'm definitely going to do this again and make it a little more my own.
> 
> It's scented with All Souls Day from Nurture Soap. It's amazing! Definitely one of my favorites now  Please excuse the massive air bubble lol I obviously did not look too closely when choosing a bar to photograph (that's what I get for doing it first thing in the morning before coffee!). The FO moved pretty fast and plopped more than it poured. I was more focused on rationing my soap colors! I poured off and colored WAY too much blue/green, _barely _had enough black to add to the top. But it turned out (and I have two extra bars of _just _blue/green lol).


Awesome bar! I'm going to have to find this!


----------



## LoriNj (Mar 27, 2019)

This is beautiful!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Nanette (Mar 29, 2019)

midnightsoaper said:


> First, I'll give credit where credit is due  I saw this soap on youtube and LOVED it, had to try making it for myself. I'm definitely going to do this again and make it a little more my own.
> 
> It's scented with All Souls Day from Nurture Soap. It's amazing! Definitely one of my favorites now  Please excuse the massive air bubble lol I obviously did not look too closely when choosing a bar to photograph (that's what I get for doing it first thing in the morning before coffee!). The FO moved pretty fast and plopped more than it poured. I was more focused on rationing my soap colors! I poured off and colored WAY too much blue/green, _barely _had enough black to add to the top. But it turned out (and I have two extra bars of _just _blue/green lol).


Beautiful! I love artists...this is wonderful!


----------



## LaToya (Mar 29, 2019)

@midnightsoaper I am truly at a lost for words. You have blown my mind yet once again. 
.


----------



## midnightsoaper (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks everyone  I wish I could take full credit, but some definitely goes to the original youtuber! Her design, just my execution


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 29, 2019)

midnightsoaper said:


> I wish I could take full credit, but some definitely goes to the original youtuber!


Indeed! So I followed the link you provided , midnight, and came up with Mama Bass Handmade Soap - There's more (awesome) videos:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWjSf64Jhj23WMIbcgBdlIA
I was drooling at the end of the Peppermint Soap video! LOL I luv, luv, luv it when the demo is short and sweet like this one at 8:50.


----------



## MegaSoap (Apr 11, 2019)

Loooove!!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 15, 2019)

whoa.......


----------

